# Beverly Hills Groomer NOW!



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I just saw that Artist, the winner of last season's Groomer Has It has his own show starting tonight on Animal Planet called Beverly Hills Groomer...9:00 Central

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're watching Groomer Has It now, Janice Dickinson is a wacko!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love this show, last year I was so happy Artist won he has a true love of the dogs. The guy that came in second has done several this with the doc.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's a good show.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I love "Groomer Has It". Last night I watched the new "Beverly Hills Groomer" show with last year's winner Artist, and I love the way he relates to animals. Wish we had a groomer like him near us. I think the cut he has on his shih-tzu, Bumpy, is adorable.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jeanne, I love the cut he has on Bumpy too!
I think it's very unusual and unique. 
I love his work and the way he relates. I was shocked that the people in BH acted like 100$ was high for a groom. My last groomer was charging 68$ when I was bringing in 2 dogs to her shop. The mobile groomer that I know of in town charges 78$/dog without any discount for multiple dogs and I'm in Lincoln, NE.

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too Beverly, those people will drop $500 on shoes in a heartbeat but thought that was a lot! The mobile groomers here charge around $100 which is why I don't use them. Mine go to our vet and they always give me some sort of "discount", my dogs love them there.


----------

